# K750



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Found a K750 with 100' of 3/4" ic cable and a bunch of cutters. Cable is in good shape, auto feed works good it looks like its barely been used. Price: $450. Any thoughts?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I can use that !
Care to share where you found it ?


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Craigslist Rochester ny. Going to pick it up now


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

incarnatopnh said:


> Craigslist Rochester ny. Going to pick it up now


 Thats a great find !


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Go pick it up!


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I got in in the truck. Needs nothing. Came with retrieving ager and 4 cutters. A new rebuild kit for the auto feed. And a couple repair ends for the cable. So I got a good deal? The next best one I found was 5 hours away in nyc for $850


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

incarnatopnh said:


> I got in in the truck. Needs nothing. Came with retrieving ager and 4 cutters. A new rebuild kit for the auto feed. And a couple repair ends for the cable. So I got a good deal? The next best one I found was 5 hours away in nyc for $850


Yeah, you made a find.


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

how do you like the 750 so far? do you think it is worth buying one new?


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd buy one new. I've used it quite a bit so far. But I am with Redwood on ditching the Ridgid cable. Just found another one on craigslist for $750 an hour away from me.


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

incarnatopnh said:


> I'd buy one new. I've used it quite a bit so far. But I am with Redwood on ditching the Ridgid cable. Just found another one on craigslist for $750 an hour away from me.


Im thinking about buying one new myself. What dont you like about the ridgid cable? 
One more question can you or have you used the 3/4 cable down 3" drain lines?


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

The Ridgid cable I feel is too stiff. The draincablesdirect.com cable is a little more pliable. Overall for the money I have no complaints with the machine. 3" lines are tough with the ridgid cable.


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for all of the info.:thumbup:


----------

